# Bbq



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I am a back yard BBQ cooker. I love to cook on my smoker. How many smokers we got on board? I use an old offset smoker and it depends on me tending the fire, but that is why I like it. I do love that ole smoker. That said I am gonna probably get me a BGE someday. Anyway I thought I wwould throw some recent pics up and y'all do the same. I would love to see what you al are cooking.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

ALOT of BGE cookers on here. Welcome aboard.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm not clicking on any more of you're threads while I'm hungry.. you're killing me. I have a cheap basic electric smoker, but that's because I live on the beach and the condo association doesn't allow anything but that.

I smoked some amberjack the other day and made smoked fish dip, it's awesome on a cracker with a splash of Crystal hot sauce. No where close to your league in the above pics though.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, plenty of smoke on here. Here is the Big Gray Monster aka "Egg Eater".


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ohhhhh weeee brisket!!!! Gotta love it!!!! Yepper tons of Eggheads on here!!! Got a seasoning fer you to try if you haven't already: Bad Byrons Butt Rub......:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Butts, ribs, brisket, chicken, heck anything!!!!:thumbsup::notworthy:


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

not a egg'er yet but hope to be one soon....but your pics sure is motivation....yum


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

No egg here but love me some smoking


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

No egger either, but do have a smoker and knows how to use it.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

You guys are making me hungry. Imma do a butt this weekend and may try my hand at one of those fatties they look delicious


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Ribs and chicken look awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Nice thread!*

Perfect timing, too. I'm sitting here making a parts list for my Brinkmann project. I have 2 used Smoke N' Grill smokers that I have a total of 5 bucks invested in so far. I plan to make some performance mods to help with temperature and adding wood or charcoal, then a paint job. All told, it shouldn't come to (much) more than the price of a brand new one. This thread here is very inspiring, thank you.
I hope to have figured out my new camera by the time I get the parts together, I plan to take a photo log from start to finish, "finish" being some pork and Texas toast with slaw!
sj1


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sj1 said:


> Perfect timing, too. I'm sitting here making a parts list for my Brinkmann project. I have 2 used Smoke N' Grill smokers that I have a total of 5 bucks invested in so far. I plan to make some performance mods to help with temperature and adding wood or charcoal, then a paint job. All told, it shouldn't come to (much) more than the price of a brand new one. This thread here is very inspiring, thank you.
> I hope to have figured out my new camera by the time I get the parts together, I plan to take a photo log from start to finish, "finish" being some pork and Texas toast with slaw!
> sj1


Check my start to finish.....

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/bge-tree-table-lots-pics-70766/

:thumbsup::thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Jason said:


> Check my start to finish.....
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/bge-tree-table-lots-pics-70766/
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbup::thumbsup:


 
Wow! Great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Paymaster said:


> Wow! Great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


Thank you! sure was hard getting stains on it (like a scratch in a new car)....but it's got a few now!!!:whistling::shifty::thumbsup:


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

bravo on the table, I bet those BGE cookouts will taste even better


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We cook out all the time!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I got so excited about cooking out i forgot to put the picture on there!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Some ribs!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

A fattie!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Ribs and chicken with Mary B's biscuits!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Kabobs!!!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Pork and chicken!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Man! some good lookin grub pics right there!:thumbsup:


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Bought this little smoker when Winn Dixie put it on sale for about $100. Bought the firebox from ACE Hardware for about $60. It does great but uses a lot of wood to maintain a temp of about 225. I've got half a pecan tree down in the back of our rental house over in East Hill that I'm going to cut up and use. I've done lots of ribs and butts but never a brisket. When I do a brisket, I'll have to get some pointers from y'all.


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

I've found a wealth of good info on this site.
http://amazingribs.com/


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

For brisket, lightly coat it in mustard for your rub to stick. Wrap it in Plastic wrap overnight. Make enough rub to have leftover. Mix one part apple cider vinegar and three part apple juice in the remainder of your rub. You can mop the brisket every hour or so. For the last two hours wrap the brisket in foil and pour in your mix. Wrap it up nice and tight then pace back on for two hours or so. When done, remove brisket and place in a cooler to keep heat, if not eating soon, and this will help it get more tender. Then cut it against the grain and serve. My wife always makes homemade BBQ sauce using some of the juices from the wrapped up brisket and my homemade habanero hot sauce.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

GallantReflex said:


> I've found a wealth of good info on this site.
> http://amazingribs.com/


Thanks for the link. Always glad to find another source for smoking info. Here's one I've used a lot. Even ordered his rub recipe:

Smoking Meat


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Gaff said:


> For brisket, lightly coat it in mustard for your rub to stick. Wrap it in Plastic wrap overnight. Make enough rub to have leftover. Mix one part apple cider vinegar and three part apple juice in the remainder of your rub. You can mop the brisket every hour or so. For the last two hours wrap the brisket in foil and pour in your mix. Wrap it up nice and tight then pace back on for two hours or so. When done, remove brisket and place in a cooler to keep heat, if not eating soon, and this will help it get more tender. Then cut it against the grain and serve. My wife always makes homemade BBQ sauce using some of the juices from the wrapped up brisket and my homemade habanero hot sauce.


Thanks! Always been a little afraid to try a brisket but always wanted to. Where's a good place to buy them? Anywhere around Cordova Mall area? I've seen them a time or two at Winn Dixie, but they don't seem to stock them regularly. I always look in the meat section because WD puts their baby backs and spares on "two for one," pretty regularly and I always buy a couple to freeze for the next party.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

I get mine from Walmart. It is usually about 35-40 for a good one. Just trim off a little of the fat but not all. If you get a big one you can cut it in half and freeze the other half. Preseason it before freezing it and wrap it really well to prevent any freezer burn. I love using pecan chunks on mine and some hickory while smoking. For the thick end it takes me about 10 hours or more but worth it!


----------



## CallMeEddie (Nov 25, 2010)

This is what I did for the national championship game. She's stuffed with 8 pounds of sausage and chicken jambalaya!


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

call me Eddie.... call me next time you cook!!!! Do you have to slice or does it pull off the bone, would click this link and see all of this food. Dang


Florabama: my dad in Jacksonville Has an xtra large old (20+yrs ,hes a sheet metal worker by trade so a few mods) cast iron grill with homemade burners. HE Knows grilling.
Anyway he wanted to learn to smoke brisket and has the almost exact same set up as you. what he did was modify the wood box to accept a propane burner. He dont use as much wood and controls temp very accurately without the spikes up and down. he did a 18 lb brisket on high, A good wood stack and propane burner for easier lighting of wood as well. any way he did 2 hrs high EACH sides. took and wrapped 2-3 layers of aluminum foil and put it back on to smoke on low for 18 more hours.. dont know high and smoking temps but could find out if u want. the dang thing couldnt be picked up out of the foil. we just opened the lid and everyone just pulled it off with forks.
now im really hungry.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

CallMeEddie said:


> This is what I did for the national championship game. She's stuffed with 8 pounds of sausage and chicken jambalaya!


Beautiful !!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

CallMeEddie said:


> This is what I did for the national championship game. She's stuffed with 8 pounds of sausage and chicken jambalaya!


Man that looks fantastic. I've always wanted to try a whole hog too.


----------



## CallMeEddie (Nov 25, 2010)

FISHBOXFULL said:


> call me Eddie.... call me next time you cook!!!! Do you have to slice or does it pull off the bone
> 
> 
> FISHBOXFULL said:
> ...


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have an 8' offset smoker. Mostly do ribs, pork and beef, although I really havent found a good source for beef ribs yet. While I'm smoking I slao put on a couple of chickens. I also cure my own bacon and make my own sausage from time to time.....


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

FISHBOXFULL said:


> call me Eddie.... call me next time you cook!!!! Do you have to slice or does it pull off the bone, would click this link and see all of this food. Dang
> 
> 
> Florabama: my dad in Jacksonville Has an xtra large old (20+yrs ,hes a sheet metal worker by trade so a few mods) cast iron grill with homemade burners. HE Knows grilling.
> ...


Thanks Fishbox, that sounds like a great idea. I do get a some temp spikes when placing new wood in the box.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Not wanting to take anything away from Paymaster on the brisket, That pig of call me eddie looks incredible. Eddie, what kind of smoker dd you use, how long was it on, and where did you get the dressed pig?


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

This is BY FAR the WORST thread to click on while at work staring at my cup of noodles!!!!! 
Esp when i left my pig cooker back in NC when I moved here. going to go cry into my cup of noodles now.

TRP


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

That brisket has me drooling.


----------

